# Tri Tronics G2 Battery Issues



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

i am the owner of Tri Tronics Pro 100 G2 that up until recently functioned very well for my needs. Noting that I needed new batteries for both the receiver (collar unit) and transmitter, I started making calls and have not been able to locate batteries for the transmitter for the G2 100 with information received that the battery is discontinued.

I posed the question to TT why the battery has been discontinued and was told they could no longer get the parts to make that battery. Essentially, I was told my transmitter is now considered obsolete and with no further offer of customer support. I asked if TT was offering a buy back or exchange in support of their former G2 customers and was told by their "customer service representative" that no such program was offered.

TT use to be a very good company to do business with and had in my past experiences, very good customer service and support. WHAT HAPPENED? ? ?

Does anyone know where I can get some G2 batteries for a PRO 100 transmitter? I hate to give in to what seems to be a case of planned obsolesence. I would love to know how many G2 customers have been strong armed into buying new G3 transmitters so they can continue using perfectly good collars?

PM me please if you know of any batter sources for the G2 Pro 100 transmitter. Thank you for any assistance rendered.

Irishwhistler


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Have you tried the Collar Clinic? 

http://www.collarclinic.com/category/batteries.html

Shows G2 batteries on the attached page.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Collar clinic should have them.

The G3 has been out for over five years, though. I don't really think you can blame TT for not making the batteries for a product that evolved a long time ago.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

I did call the Collar Clinic this morning and they told me they have no G2 batteries for the PRO 100 in stock and the battery has now been discontinued. They offered to buy my old transmitter, "upgrade" me from my perfectly good G2 collar to a new G3 transmitter, and informed me that my "old" charging cradle would not function with the new system, so I would need to buy a new charging cradle as well.

Pretty lucrative gig for TT if they do this every few years and consumers take it lying down.

Irishwhistler


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

DoubleHaul said:


> Collar clinic should have them.
> 
> The G3 has been out for over five years, though. I don't really think you can blame TT for not making the batteries for a product that evolved a long time ago.


Hey Mate,
I still use a "flip phone" and it serves me purposes very well. The phone is old technology but I have no trouble procuring batteries for it.

If there is no real expiration of product life for me e-collar and it works perfectly fine, TT should stick by all of the customers that supported them through the G2 years. I am sure the majority of those customers did not run out and buy the latest G2 with the thoughts that it would be rendered useless for an issue like battery discontinuance.

POOR customer support. Should I be forced into buying a new e-collar, it likely will NOT be from TT.

Irishwhistler


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Irishwhistler said:


> Hey Mate,
> I still use a "flip phone" and it serves me purposes very well. The phone is old technology but I have no trouble procuring batteries for it.
> 
> If there is no real expiration of product life for me e-collar and it works perfectly fine, TT should stick by all of the customers that supported them through the G2 years. I am sure the majority of those customers did not run out and buy the latest G2 with the thoughts that it would be rendered useless for an issue like battery discontinuance.
> ...


I'll check the garage over the weekend for old TT stuff and see what I can come up with. I don't think I still have a G2 that has not been already parted out but will double check.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

DoubleHaul said:


> I'll check the garage over the weekend for old TT stuff and see what I can come up with. I don't think I still have a G2 that has not been already parted out but will double check.


Doublehaul,
Thanks much!

Cheers,
Irishwhistler


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

DoubleHaul said:


> Collar clinic should have them.
> 
> The G3 has been out for over five years, though. _ I don't really think you can blame TT for not making the batteries for a product that evolved a long time ago_.


Yes you can. I have a first generation Pro 500 I bought in 1999. I had to replace the battery four or five years ago and it was no problem. I don't mind paying a lot for a top quality color which the Pro 500 used to be, but I expect it to last a lifetime with periodic battery replacements. I still have my 1995 vintage LR-200 which still works fine. TT collars used to be bullet proof, I'm a little worried about the new ones.

John


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Yes you can. I have a first generation Pro 500 I bought in 1999. I had to replace the battery four or five years ago and it was no problem. I don't mind paying a lot for a top quality color which the Pro 500 used to be, but I expect it to last a lifetime with periodic battery replacements. I still have my 1995 vintage LR-200 which still works fine. TT collars used to be bullet proof, I'm a little worried about the new ones.
> 
> John


Are you worried about the G3s? I have a G3 Pro 500, a G3 Flyway and a G3 Classic 70. I regularly field marry my G3 receivers/collars to any of the transmitters. The only maintenance I've had to do was replace batteries. Other than that, no problem.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Are you worried about the G3s? I have a G3 Pro 500, a G3 Flyway and a G3 Classic 70. I regularly field marry my G3 receivers/collars to any of the transmitters. The only maintenance I've had to do was replace batteries. Other than that, no problem.


Only worried from this thread, my prior TT products, a Judge, LR 200 and Pro-500 have spoiled me into thinking that, except for batteries, TT products last a lifetime. It hadn't occurred to me batteries may become unavailable in the future.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

This is not good news for my Pro 100 G2. I guess I'm lucky I got new batteries a couple years ago.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

When I get anything with batteries, cell phone, laptop, collar, remotes etc. I buy a couple of extra batteries at the time. It's more $ up front but I went through the obsolete battery routine before and it's better than scrapping the item. I wish more items just used replacable batteries. You can't always do an 8-10 hour recharge in the field.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

We can send a man to the moon but Tri Tronics "can't" supply a battery and ongoing customer support to owners that spent their hard earned cash on TT G2 products because they "can't" get the parts needed to produce the G2 battery? I for one am not buying it. I will very likely not be buying Tri Tronics products for my ongoing e-collar needs either. 

How many of us were long time and loyal supporters of Tri Tronics products? This is a slap in the face to such customers.

Irishwhistler


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

I know I'm probably wasting my breath but all products evolve. Are you going to complain to Microsoft because in April they stop supporting windows xp? or you can't get parts for cars built 20 years ago.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

PamK said:


> I know I'm probably wasting my breath but all products evolve. Are you going to complain to Microsoft because in April they stop supporting windows xp? or you can't get parts for cars built 20 years ago.


PamK,
Believe it or not, ye can still get parts for most vehicles built 20 years ago, both by the original manufacturer and as "after market parts" made by a number of other makers.

I fully understand that "all products evolve" and for those that need to have the latest and greatest gizzmo, all well and good. I still believe that should not relieve the original manufacturer of a responsibility to their loyal customers, of ongoing product support for that product. In this case, we are not speaking of some very obscure part, we are talking about the power source ( a battery ). Part of the ongoing problem we have with regard to the continually depleting resources on our planet, is due in part to our "throw away" lifestyle which results in incredible waste of natural resources and increasingly complex challenges for "waste" disposal.

Archery equipment continually evolves too, but one never has a problem buying something as basic as a new string for an old bow. And there are lot's of users of products that like the original models far more than they do the newer, "more highly evolved" product offerings.

Irishwhistler


----------



## TDMITCH (Mar 24, 2006)

my 2cents I would try batteries plus as I probably have to in the future. If they can open the case they can replace the battery pack. They rebuild removeable battery packs for all kinds of power tools. A friend had the reciever pack replaced on an older sport 60 for 10$


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The G2 battery is the end cap of the transmitter, it screws into place, there are no batteries to replace, I have 2 G2 transmitters, one died and is at the Collar Clinic to be replaced by a G3 transmitter


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a Flyway G2 that will need a TX battery in the near future. I tried locating one a few months ago and have found nothing. The system still works fine with the exception of the battery not lasting as long as it used to. When it comes time to upgrade, I'm very doubtful that I'll spend my hard earned money with a company that seems to be backdooring their customers into a forced upgrade. I run a 1953 Evinrude 15hp outboard on my boat that I can still get nearly every part that I need. I think it's ridiculous that a simple battery can shut down a $400 system. Yes it's their right to discontinue support for their older/outdated products, but it's my right to discontinue my support of their products entirely. Looks like Dogtra will be my next collar.


----------



## TDMITCH (Mar 24, 2006)

I am familiar with the transmitter I have a Flyway G2. Inside the end cap are batterys . From what I see on mine there is an outer shell and an insert that are two pieces . If these can be separated I would think that batterys can be replaced


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Hairy Dawg said:


> I have a Flyway G2 that will need a TX battery in the near future. I tried locating one a few months ago and have found nothing. The system still works fine with the exception of the battery not lasting as long as it used to. When it comes time to upgrade, I'm very doubtful that I'll spend my hard earned money with a company that seems to be backdooring their customers into a forced upgrade. I run a 1953 Evinrude 15hp outboard on my boat that I can still get nearly every part that I need. I think it's ridiculous that a simple battery can shut down a $400 system. Yes it's their right to discontinue support for their older/outdated products, but it's my right to discontinue my
> support of their products entirely. Looks like Dogtra will be my next collar.


Hairy Dawg,
I am with ye lad. Ye fully understand the issue and the lack of support Tri Tronics is demonstrating for their G2 customer's.

Irishwhistler


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh, this is rotten. I just bought two, used G2s Pro500 transmitters and collars
and now realize I may not have gotten the deal I thought I did. How is it that Collar Clinic can replace the batteries for a very old Flyway Special I bought used years ago, because as I was told they all used the same batteries, but no batteries available for the much newer G2s? As much as training collars cost, I expect them to last more than a few years before a forced upgrade.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Folks need to contact Tri Tronics and voice their protest of this matter. As well, do not hesitate to contact the consumer protection agency for your individual states along with the Attorney General for your given state. This whole issue smells very badly, albeit a money maker for Tri Tronics.

Irishwhistler


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

As indicated in an earlier post I buy spare batteries with the purchase of new devices. After the purchase of a G2 Pro 500 from a second party vendor shortly after their introduction I ordered two batteries from TT. They arrived and one would not accept a charge or operate the transmitter from day one. I contacted TT and they sent a replacement. So now I had four transmitter batteries. As of this weekend I have two that work. One is the original battery. The G2 battery design on both the transmitter and the collar were lacking, as well as the charging cradles. The market for training E-collars and remote releases is a small niche market and expecting extensive R&D may well be naive. As is often said, the price of the puppy is probably the best bargain you may ever recieve. While I always train and hunt with a collar on, after CC I seldon give a collar correction. A "no here" gets the response I desire. 
On a side note, do not attach a lead to the "D" ring on your TT E-collar. You will break the loops the collar goes through if the dog lunges. 
Maybe Garmin will hear and respond, but I doubt it. The same for Dogtra. Planned obsolescense is a profit driven motive. Ask yourselves, who wants to produce a product with an unlimited lifetime, and warranty.


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

Anyone have a dead G2 transmitter battery they would part with?

cr


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I don't know if y'all have one where you are but I went to interstate batteries where they build and recondition batteries and if you have the original they are able to build a new battery. TT might not want to make a battery but it can be done.


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tony Marshall said:


> I don't know if y'all have one where you are but I went to interstate batteries where they build and recondition batteries and if you have the original they are able to build a new battery. TT might not want to make a battery but it can be done.


Did you actually have this done on a G2 transmitter battery...?


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Covey,
What do ye want with the dead G2 battery? I surely have one but it is also serves as the bottom of my currently non-functioning PRO 100 G2 transmitter.

Send me a PM if ye prefer to discuss privately.

Irishwhistler


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Coveyrise64 said:


> Did you actually have this done on a G2 transmitter battery...?


Not with a G2 but with an XLS battery. I was amazed that they could build one and they assured me that they can build ANY battery.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

Tony Marshall said:


> Not with a G2 but with an XLS battery. I was amazed that they could build one and they assured me that they can build ANY battery.


I can easily build a battery pack for an XLS. Those packs can be built with a solder tabbed nicad or nimh cells. The G2 packs are in a sealed plastic base that attaches to the bottom of the transmitter. Not saying that they can't be rebuilt, but it's not gonna be near the cakewalk of an xls pack. It is definitely out of my capability, but maybe somewhere like Batteries Plus has a way to open & reseal the case. When my pack kicks the bucket, I'll definitely try that route before buying a new system.


----------



## golden_man (Feb 23, 2014)

Tritronics was purchased by another company. This company deals with GPS Systems mostly. They eliminated all buy back specials and only want to sell new devices.They seem to not want to perform customer service on any older TT products and will always suggest you purchase new replacements.


----------

